# Charcoal Seasoning-on sale today



## fire it up (May 5, 2009)

Never tried this, doubt many people who smoke and grill have but you never know.
Anyway, just figured I would pass this link along since it's on sale and something I have never heard of.

http://www.americanspice.com/catalog...dd3a6f4fc3d069


----------

